# Tuning a vintage Martin Warthog?



## JeffOYB (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi! This is my first post here. 

I just came onto an old Martin Warthog. It seems to be in dandy shape. It shoots fast and flat and nicely, as far as I can tell.

I usually shoot an even older Bear Super Kodiak, circa 1950's. 

What should I do to make this new bow happy and optimized for speed? I haven't owned a compound before. Lube? wax? balancing? I don't want to put money into it, just make it work nicely. It already seems fine, but if there are good, easy-to-do tips for a vintage bow like this, I'm all ears.

If I can start grouping with it (with arrows packed in there nice, close and tight), I'd like to try some backyard deer hunting with it. I'm used to having more territory for tracking than I do now. I'd plan on 10-20 yard deer range. 

Not to get too many questions flying at once, but is there a chance that with this hard-hitting bow I could expect a shorter tracking? Possibly there's a new-era broadhead I could try with it that would contribute to a reduced tracking distance. ?

Some sight pins are broken off. I'll try to replace them. --But maybe there's an affordable new kind of sight I should consider instead? 

How about a trigger? I used them years ago, but is there something more recent (affordable again) to consider?

My main goal in using the Warthog over the Kodiak is more accuracy with less practice (I confess!) and a likely shorter tracking distance. Apologies for opening up more than one can o' worms, if I have! 

I've considered a crossbow for this "small lot" mission of increased accuracy (per hour of practice) and shorter tracking, but this Warthog found me first. 

I don't need a challenge, just to drop a deer quick. (I also enjoy traditional hunting, but where I have room to roam.)

Thanks much! --JP


----------



## JeffOYB (Oct 12, 2010)

PS... Sorry for my bumbling, but it looks like "Tuning" is a better section for this, so I edited it and reposted it there. --JP


----------

